# 21" rim touch up paint?



## mrigor (Jun 2, 2005)

I got a good deal on a set of 21s but they have some curb damage. What is the color code? or is there a product for this color to fix rims? They seem to be a bit lighter in color then my other bmw rims.


----------



## joels328i (Mar 31, 2012)

IDK what the color code is, but I just got some touch up paint from eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13064001051...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_6023wt_1044

Just send them a message and tell them exactly what you want. I cleaned up and touched-up the rims today. They turned out really great.


----------

